# Shaking her head?



## PrincessB (Apr 29, 2011)

B keeps shaking her head. We checked for ear mites and didn't see anything. Any other possibilities?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are there any knats buzzing around?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ditto the above. if there are flies or gnats around my boys shake their heads...


----------

